#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > درخواست: درخواست فایل بایوس مونیتور w1942s-pf

## aryatoos2000

فابل بایوس مونیتور w1942s-pf را  لازم دارم اگر کسی داره خبر بده

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## artinessfox

با سلام
فايل دامپ اين مانيتور

----------

*amen*,*ram3di*,*سفیر امید*

----------

